# 2012 Timber Hawk/OGF Buck of the Year - Enter Here!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

​ 

OGF has teamed up with Timber Hawk, a hunter owned high-quality pack gear company Timber Hawk/OGF Buck of the Year Contest! Your bagged buck this season could win you a free Timber Hawk Hawk Hatch Back waist pack courtesy of Timber Hawk. This is a contest exclusive to OGF and OGF members, so lets see those big bucks!



*Contest Details*

The Buck must be taken in Ohio.
Any bucks entered must be from the current season (Sept 2012 - Feb 2013)
Buck must be taken accordingly to state laws and regulations
Any Buck entered must have been killed by a registered OGF member,not a friend,family member or aquaintence.
You must post a photo of the Buck *in this thread* including details (date/location/etc) of the kill. Picutres must be on OGF (no external links please)
You must be an OGF member in good standing with a minimum 10 posts to enter
Only one entry per member
Submissions will be accepted until midnight Feb 10th, 2013

*Voting Details*



A voting thread will be posted with all entry names after Feb 10th, 2013
Only one vote per member
Members voting must have a minimum of 10 posts
You cannot vote for yourself
OGF staff are not eligible. (although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
Voting will remain open until midnight February 17th 2013
*Prize Details*​



Prize will be awarded to the entry with the most number of votes
Prize has no cash value
Prize will be one (1) brand new Timber Hawk Hatch Back waist pack
Winner will be required to review the prize on OGF










Good luck to everyone, and for more information about Timber Hawk and their products (including the prize) please visit their site at www.timberhawk.com​


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I got this very large older mature buck on Sunday January 6th, 2012 in Canfield with the muzzleloader. He is a large 9 point with lots of mass that weighed 185 lbs. field dressed.










I hunted Saturday morning until about 11:00 and then again Saturday evening with out seeing a deer. As much as I wanted to sleep in Sunday I forced myself out of bed. Glad I did as he came walking toward my stand just before 8:00 am. I had to wait for him to clear some trees so it was a relatively close 15 yard shot. 










Being able to harvest this buck was very gratifying and made me feel good about passing on some smaller bucks during shotgun season.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey guys I still can't believe I was fortunate enough to harvest such a great animal for my first ever deer, here's the story:

October 23, 2012 : Butler County, Ohio

























(first ever encounter on camera, morning of the evening hunt at my other stand)

He weighed 209 field dressed and hoofed at the butcher, (I'm not sure what he scores because I did not know how to score and didn't have time to mess around in 80 degrees) I'll have him scored when I get his mount back in another month or so.

day of the hunt:

I was going to sit my lower stand in the a.m. (unbeknownst to me, he visited it that morning) but overslept and decided to go out in the evening. I got to the other stand later than I wanted, around 5:30, made the 10 minute hike in on my land and get settled in and realize I left my release in the car. I have shot without it but I thought it'd be best to get what I am most accurate with rather than end up making a bad shot. The wind was mostly in my face but shifted blowing on the left side of my face during the hunt. An hour went by with only seeing a few rabbits and a big red squirrel making all kinds of noise at me. I decided I would try some soft social grunts at this point because I wasn't hearing or seeing anything. Sunset was officially around 6:50 and I only had 25 minutes of shooting light left when out of the corner of my eye I thought I saw something move. Without turning my head I looked but thought it was only sticks in the light breeze. Looked back forward then saw it again and realized it was a big rack! At this point I thought the deer would hear my heart beating and take off haha. He took a few steps out of the path I made off to my right where the wind was blowing and stopped to look at me. This proceeded for the next 10 minutes as he slowly made his way out glancing at my best impression of a statue. He went behind some thick cover and I couldn't see him at all so I figured it was time to grab my bow and get ready. I decided I better try to find his head first and sure as sh#t he was staring right at me through the brush. He finally came out and was walking away as I stood up got my bow and drew back. As I was hoping he would he followed the path I had made and came in from 25 yards to 17 broad side. Right when I was ready to take my shot he took one more step with a cover branch blocking my shot. I leaned with my back against this branch over it, to make a shot. As soon as I leaned the stand decided to let out the most awful creak.. He posted up and stared directly at me for over 2 minutes as I tried with all my strength to hold back my draw (I shoot my dads old bear at 70lbs with only 50% let off). I closed my eyes and prayed he was still there when I opened them as I began to shake. Opened my eyes and his head was back down. Gave him the Meh and smoked him. He made it about 30 yards out through a bunch of brush out into an open field and dropped.

This was the first buck I had ever had on my cameras on my land and my first and sure to be one of the most memorable deer I will ever encounter.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

treytd32 said:


> Hey guys I still can't believe I was fortunate enough to harvest such a great animal for my first ever deer, here's the story:
> 
> October 23, 2012
> 
> ...


love the pic of the nuts...haha.


----------



## Pester (May 14, 2010)

On October 25th in Newcomerstown, I killed this buck with my old Horton hunter shooting an aluminum shaft tipped with a Thunderhead 100gr broadhead. He took forever to get into my shooting lane. I had to keep telling myself " don't look at the antlers" LOL!! After the shot he ran 30 yards before stopping and looking around. He stood there for about 30 seconds before succumbing to the wound. He is my best buck in 30 years of hunting. Very thankful I was able to harvest him!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Shot this 11pt in Muskingum County Nov 7th. He field dressed at 205# and it green scored right around 170 *net* Boone and Crocket, Grossed *over *184 inches. G-2's and G-3's we over 12 inches and his main beams were 4 inches from touching. It was the buck of my lifetime and is currently residing at Rick Busse Taxidermy in Piqua, Ohio. Clearly these little ass pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i got this 13 point buck nov 9th 2012 . the day before my dads birthday and he passed away in april of 2011.i think this buck was his gift to me and he is the biggest one to date that i have gotten. he was taken here in ohio on private property. i used a 100 grain 3 bladed rage to take him down. he went maybe 30 yards and went no farther


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Been working way to much with no time to scout or hunt but I managed to get down to the farm I grew up working on back during bow season for a weekend & got my best 8 point to date! I have a bigger 13 point I got back in 2000 but I was really excited to get this one! Drove the 2 hours South from Columbus on a Friday, almost got a big doe on Friday evening just going out to a stand but some local dogs spooked her off.. then Saturday morning I got in a stand where I a fork come in & saw a decent 8 about 350 yds off but then nothing.. so I got down, took a drive around, spotted the buck I got, near where I had a lock-on, so I went back to the house, ate an early lunch and was back to the area I'd seen him and up in my lock-on by 11:30 am. Sat that stand the rest of the day having a fork, a 6 point & a decent 8 all come by before this nicer one came out of the back woods, coming all the way across a field into me right at sunset. Had my digital camera tied onto the gun rest of the stand & managed to get most of it on the below video! I was psyched!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep em comin guys...1 week left before the poll opens!


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Killed opening day of gun at 8:15am, Butler county. Was the second buck I had seen that morning. Friend got me permission to hunt his family's land during gun season. Jason has never harvested a deer and I've been trying hard to get him on them. Well about a week and a half earlier we scouted and put blinds up for both of us and another friend. Joe, the other friend couldn't go opening morning so I sat in his blind and Jason set down in the corner of a cut bean field about 350 yards from me. I seen one buck at about 5 minutes before legal shooting time and had to watch him walk. I like to read, so I got my book out and started reading. Every now and then I'd hit the estrous can. I just happened to look up and he was walking across the bean field. Well I got my gun up and took the shot. He took off running and I wasn't to sure I hit him. He went approximately 80 yards and did a nose dive. Approximately 140-150 yard shot. Almost 17 inches wide, 180+lbs dressed out, and scarred up like crazy from fighting. My future deer hunting partner had to get in the picture with Dad's "Big Durr".


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Here is my Buck from early November. He was protecting a doe from a pie balled 8 pt. buck and kept chasing the buck closer and closer to my stand. Eventually I get a great opportunity for a quartering away shot and released the arrow! He didn't run far!


----------



## smiley (Dec 20, 2004)

I had been hunting several times in southern Ohio and had only seen a few smaller bucks and several does. I had been seeing several does around home and a nice buck had shown up mid-morning the last few days chasing does. I had Monday off work so I decided I would try here close to home. I put out a corn pile, found a good spot to sit overlooking the field from the fence row and I cut a shooting lane to the corn pile. 
On Monday October 29th I headed out early and sat down and got comfortable. The wind was perfect blowing right in my face. At about 7:30 a doe and yearling came into the pile and started eating. They kept looking up and then started watching back along the creek. I could hear other deer crossing the creek and was just hoping the doe didn&#8217;t spook and bust me. Both the yearling and doe looked back out into the field stepped away from the pile so I figured something had to be coming in. The buck came straight in with his head down and at 15 to 20 yards he stopped and raised his head and turned to his left a little. I shot him with a 125 grain Montec broad head. He dropped and I thought holy mackerel. He is a 10 point scoring 162 green score. He was a mature deer around 5 or 6 years old and dressed out at 230lb. He was killed in Preble County and is the best buck I have killed.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My season went well this year, but ended at 3:24p.m on November 27th. I had multiple run ins this year with good shooter deer.....just couldnt get the shot I wanted to decided to pass them up. This 8pt and I had multiple run ins this season, with everyone presenting a shot....just me passing him up. Never thought he was old enough. Well the more and more I kept seeing him...the more thorough I could over look him and see some age starting. He would bed down a couple hundred yards behind my stand and pass me in the morning....30 yard shot. In the evenings he would either cross again in front of me or surprise me sometimes and come up from behind/next too me along the creek side. Gun season came a long and my season was closing in on me....I went too the woods and within 3 minutes I had put off a shot and watched him pile up within 75 yards. Nothing but adrenaline through my veins and tears in my eyes. When I walked up too him he actually had ground growth, which is always a good thing! I checked his teeth and all he had was 4 bottoms in the front....everything else was ground down!!! Was a great buck to take and had lived a nice long life. He grossed 147" on the nose and netted 141 7/8". He's sitting at Moore's Taxidermy in Clyde and should be getting him back around the end of this month! Cannot wait to have him in the barn!!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I had a lucky day and shot this buck out of my converted porta pot. It was the first day that I hunted out of it and I shot a doe in the morning and then that afternoon the buck came in.


----------



## AGS1451A (Aug 18, 2008)

I had some time off work to use-or-lose, so I spent several days the first full week of November hunting near home in Ross County. On Wednesday, November 7th, I was hunting that afternoon in a wooded area near where two streams meet, using my climber. A trail near my stand had a fresh scrape and rubs. I had seen a lot of deer activity on this farm earlier that week. Late that afternoon, a small six point buck was nearby, and he was keeping an eye on a thicket just up over a rise behind me. When he headed that way, I caught sight of a doe, and then this buck burst out of the thicket and ran the six point off. He was obviously tending that doe. I never had a shot and the bigger buck and doe disappeared back into the thicket. About a half hour later, nearing dark, I heard a deer coming toward me from the direction where the six pointer had disappeared. I thought the little buck was coming back for more! A nice size 8 pt came in this time, and again this 12 pointer suddenly appeared and came down the bank toward me as he had before. He came closer to my stand this time, and was pawing and making a show for the 8 pt when I shot him at about 28 yards. I looked at my watch, and it was about 5 minutes until end of legal shooting light. The buck ran back into the thicket. It was very dark by the time I got down from my stand, and I opted to wait until the next morning to find him. As I got to my truck that night, I heard coyotes howling in the distance. I began to doubt my decision to wait till morning, but stuck with it.

When I did find the buck the next morning, my fears were confirmed. Coyotes had found him and had done a lot of damage to the back half of him. Please excuse the lack of better pictures, for that reason. I was disappointed that the coyotes had beat me to him, but I'm very happy with this hunt! This was a dominant buck that was truly rutting and was protecting this doe, which made for an exciting sequence in the treestand. Action like that is why bowhunting the rut is great!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the submissions guys...poll will be up sometime today for the voting! Good luck to all.


----------

